# Roommate (Korean Show) mbti types?



## Trapped in Inertia (Mar 21, 2014)

I doubt this thread will get much activity but here I go

Chanyeol - ENFJ he's very caring. He made hangover soup for Sung Woo after his party. I don't know he kind of has that innocence associated with NFs so I just went with it. He's seems like an extrovert as well. 

Sung Woo - ESFJ he's called mama shin so I kind of went with it. The dominant Fe can be seen in the way that he takes care of everyone in the household. He cooks most of the meals and he cleans a lot. He seems very duty orientated like an SJ and there's a softness to his voice which makes reiterates the Fe. 

Nana - ESFP for sure. She says she's not normal which some people associate with Ns but I see it a lot in SPs as well. She's playful, flirty, kind of flippant (no offense to all my awesome ESFPs). She says that her feelings can change depending on what a person does. For example, she didn't like Seho at first but she became more attracted when she learned he could play piano. She's very blunt as well. 

Park Bom - ESFP as well. She says things before thinking which is an SP trait. At the same time she's also sweet and playful. Gullible and all around a very sweet ESFP. 

Song Ga Yeon - ISFP she seems more introverted than Park Bom and Nana. She's an MMA fighter so that makes me think SP. You can tell she's very effected by emotions and very caring and takes on responsibilities. 

Sora - she seems like an ESFJ. She's the shoulder that everyone cries on. She's very into fashion and likes to dress up her roomates. She's the one who asks all the tough questions at the tarot card reading

Soo Hyun - ENFP? Infp? She's very aware of her own feelings and she also seems very genuine. She seems like more of an N than an S. I'm going on stereotypes here (not really into fashion). 

Seho - some kind of ExTP. I'm thinking ENTP more than ESTP. He's a comedian so he needs to constantly come up with new ideas, but at the same time, a lot of korean humor is about using your body to exaggerate things like falling so I'm not sure. 

Dongwook - ISTJ - he seems very logic and structure orientated. He was the hardest to convince in the Park Bom dating scheme and he seems more introverted than extroverted. He's very grounded. 

Minwoo - seems like an ExFP to me. I'm leaning more N than S. He's very sharp. When Gayeon called Sungwoo oppa he noticed that while he was laughing and smiking his toea were kind of moving in a very serious manner. He takes care of people with an Fi flare, if u know what I mean. 

Kangjoon - I'm probably the least confident about his type. I would say ISFJ? Definitely seems like an introvert and feeler uh yeah. 

Note: Might have somw NF bias from yours truly. Sorry about that.


----------

